# Wire Labeling (sort of off topic)



## jar546 (Sep 4, 2018)

Does anyone have any experience with this labeler for electrical wiring?  It has been around for a few years now.  I did not want to put this in the electrical section.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 5, 2018)

Looks pretty slick, had not heard of it before.


----------



## RJJ (Sep 5, 2018)

Not that one, but others.


----------

